# Antique-Locks The Forum > Padlocks >  winchester firearms factory lock?

## chargers

anybody here ever seen one of these or have any info on them i bought this one at an auction because i thought it was pretty cool.the plate says Winchester firearms factory 86 and it works great heres a pic



heres the back side



any idea whats its worth??

----------

